# Upcoming Pandemic



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

As we are all aware by now, Swine Influenza is making it's way around the country and possibly the world. We are on the verge of a pandemic. Here are some ways to keep yourself healthy and avoid contracting the virus.

1) Wash your hands frequently.

2) Sneeze and cough into your arm or a tissue
3) Do not go to Mexico
4) Avoid close contact with any sick person
5) Avoid touching your nose, eyes, and mouth

*What are swine flu symptoms?*

Symptoms of swine flu are like regular flu symptoms and include fever, cough, sore throat, body aches, headache, chills, and fatigue. Some people have reported diarrhea and vomiting associated with swine flu. Those symptoms can also be caused by many other conditions, and that means that you and your doctor can't know, just based on your symptoms, if you've got swine flu. It takes a lab test to tell whether it's swine flu or some other condition.

*If I think I have swine flu, what should I do? When should I see my doctor?*

If you have flu symptoms, stay home, and when you cough or sneeze, cover your mouth and nose with a tissue. Afterward, throw the tissue in the trash and wash your hands. That will help prevent your flu from spreading.

If you've got flu symptoms, and you've recently been to a high-risk area like Mexico, CDC officials recommend that you see your doctor. If you have flu symptoms but you haven't been in a high-risk area, you can still see a doctor -- that's your call.

Keep in mind that your doctor will not be able to determine whether you have swine flu, but he or she would take a sample from you and send it to a state health department lab for testing to see if it's swine flu. If your doctor suspects swine flu, he or she would be able to write you a prescription for Tamiflu or Relenza. Those drugs may not be required; U.S. swine flu patients have made a full recovery without it.

(webmd.com)
----------------------------
You are not protected by the swine flu if you have had a Flu Shot. The swine flu is a different strain and a whole other problem.

Swine flu is being spread by human to human contact.

Please be safe guys. I don't want to see or hear about any of you or your children getting sick.

*REPOST TO EMAILS, MYSPACE, ETC TO GET THE INFORMATION SPREADING!!!!*


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

ha! on the news last night it showed where somewhere in the US they spent 6 million dollars on a place for politians to bunk to discuss this issue... they litterally have little red beds with cots on them... you guys smelling something fishy??? They said "we'll know in a couple of weeks if it's going to be a problem."


----------

